# 308 options



## quackstacker (Feb 18, 2008)

Hey guys, I made a trip out to the local gunshop today and now own a Leupold 6.5-20 VX-III (it was a GREAT deal) with a 30mm main tube. I have been toying with the idea of a new rifle but I guess this purchase has amped it up a bit. Looking for a medium weight rifle in 308. Any imput on remingtons VTR? What about the weatherby rifles.

Savage is an option, but I have lots of time and little cash, so lets here about em all.


----------



## rlzman68 (Jul 14, 2008)

What are you going to be shooting with this rifle


----------



## quackstacker (Feb 18, 2008)

This will be a tinkering rifle more than anything, I figure it will kill many more clay targets int he pit than anything else, but it would be nice to kill a whitetail or two with it, possibly even a hog when they get here.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

25-06 maybe?


----------



## rlzman68 (Jul 14, 2008)

I agree better there is a lot better out there than a 308. Nothing wrong with the 308 but I think you can do better.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I really don't think you can go wrong with a .308 for what you want to do. Ammo is fairly cheap and readily available almost anywhere. If you reload the selection of bullets styles and weights is huge compared to most other calibers. You also get a pretty manageable recoil for a beginner.

I haven't hear much about the remington vtr, but being from remington, it should be a rifle of good quality. I don't think you could go wrong with a savage either, I own two and haven't had any problems with them. Weatherby's are pretty expensive, unless you are talking about the vanguard series then they are more affordable and are also pretty good rifles.
Matt


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

rlzman68 said:


> I agree better there is a lot better out there than a 308. Nothing wrong with the 308 but I think you can do better.


That would depend on what you are going to use it for. The 308 is a great cartridge all around. I use it for most everything. The 260 would be my pet cartridge for sure, but I would not be without a 308.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

With a 6.5 to 20 power your set up for long range, small critters, or small critters at long range. There are two ways to go about this. Get a flat shooting rifle to make up for your misjudgments in range, or get a range finder, and know your ballistics. I prefer the later, and the best thing about it is caliber becomes nearly moot. Shoot what you want. Of course even though I have killed deer with a 22 Hornet there are better deer cartridges. On the other hand I have also killed ground squirrels with a 300 Winchester Magnum. The 300 magnum works a lot better on gophers than the 22 Hornet does on deer.

I have a Remington 700P in 308. I shoot prairie dogs, jack rabbits, coyotes, deer etc with that rifle. Some calibers limit what you can shoot with them, some don't. I subscribe to the idea that you can be under-gunned, but you can't be over-gunned. If your young and can carry a heavy barrel tack driver get one. I have some calibers with a light and a heavy barrel both. One for being gentle on my old bones when I am walking, and one for sitting punching the lights out of deer at long range. Like vehicles you will not find one that does everything.

Until you can afford six to ten rifles you will have to decide what you want most now. My problem is I try to take them all with me.


----------



## maximini14 (Dec 19, 2007)

The 6.5 - 20 is a lot of optical power and was intended for long range shooting. What kind of terrain do you hunt? Field of view will be very narrow even on 6.5 setting, so if hunting hogs in typical brush country you have difficulty with target acquisition particularly if game is moving.

The 308 is plenty of cartidge and highly accurate as attested to its use in Hi Power Matches, but this is being done by very skilled and trained marksmen.
Bullet drop at longer ranges 300 yards or more will be significant and require a lot of practice to hit at longer range.

If you are recoil tolerant and live out west where land is more open and anticipate longer shots, the 7mm STW is tough to beat or 7mm WSM, while the 7mm Rem Mag offers slightly less recoil with flat trajectory.

The 270 Win, or 280 Rem is also a great choice with lots of factory bullet weight to choose from as is the 26-06 allready mentioned, but I lean towards heavier bullets for deer, preferring 150 gr fodder

I like the Browning A-Bolt. I have one in 7mm Rem and I shoot under 1 inch groups at 200 yards with my 160 gr Nosler partition reloads. The A-Bolt has a tang safety which I love and is very quiet to move should game be close. The safety when engaged also locks the bolt closed on the A-Bolt. I mention this cuz several years ago, I had a Remington in 308. I was stalking a huge buck bedded in thick slash that had grown back after a logging operation. This buck was nocturnal, and the only way to get him was to sneak into his bedroom. I was easing into his lair, knowing he would jump up at any second, then there he was bolting out of his bed, quickly the crosshairs found his ribs and I squeezed the trigger. NOTHING HAPPENED!! The bolt on the Remington had lifted up a bit, perhaps it must have hung up on a branch as I was slipping through the thick slash removing the gun from battery and I had not noticed it. That gun was sold. I WILL NEVER OWN A GUN THAT DOES NOT LOCK THE BOLT IN THE CLOSED POSITION with the safety engaged.

The Savage offers the same type safety and bolt lock features as the Browning for less money, but they aren't finished as nice as the Brownings.


----------



## quackstacker (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys, I guess I was looking a a 308 because it offers a wide range of factory loads ( I don't reload) for a reasonable cost. I am aware of the limitations that a high power scope would present. At one time I owned a remington VS in 223, it was stupid accurate, like half minute to 300 yards, I ended up selling it because it didn't get used, despite having kills over 400 yards on crows. IF I sink that kind of dough into another rifle I want to be able to kill something with it, along with tinker. Im thinking that a remington action will be fine for now, then as i go I can upgrade parts here and there. The cheapo black synthetic stock with the 26 inch heavy barrel sounds like a good option right now.


----------

